
Nine Inch Nails – Ghosts V and VI Released - BooneJS
https://www.nin.com/
======
sleibrock
Came here to mention that these are two follow-up albums to Nine Inch Nail's
original release of Ghosts I-IV, almost 12 years ago.

The Ghosts album marks the first time Nine Inch Nails released an album under
Creative Commons, as they decided to go fully independent with publishing
their music at this point (after a fight with Interscope).

Since then they still manage to produce and publish their own music to much
success and go on tours. After listening to Ghosts V-VI, I definitely prefer
VI myself as it's much more dark and chaotic while at times being peaceful and
melodic. Glad to see Trent and his friends create another great addition to
the Ghosts collection.

------
bschne
NIN / Trent Reznor has done some incredibly cool stuff around their releases
before, for anyone interested I recommend checking out this talk from MIDEM a
while back

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Njuo1puB1lg](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Njuo1puB1lg)

------
Havoc
Didn't notice this before but their branding is actually pretty slick.

Sweet domain name and the logo is great too

The fact that they release music for free is cool too

~~~
toomuchtodo
Trent Reznor is a treasure and all around great guy.

~~~
sosuke
I remember he could be a real butt head before getting clean. But he is
undoubtedly awesome.

~~~
toomuchtodo
Getting clean and finding happiness always helps.

------
blakesterz
I love this one:

"Back in 2007, Trent Reznor did something a little different with the release
of "Year Zero". He essentially created a game...a mystery...a unique marketing
campaign. This was an incredibly complex campaign with clues buried all over
the world. "

[https://omny.fm/shows/ongoing-history-of-new-music/nine-
inch...](https://omny.fm/shows/ongoing-history-of-new-music/nine-inch-nails-
and-year-zero)

------
nailer
This is excellent ambient noise for hacking BTW.

~~~
dpeck
100%, The Social Network soundtrack that was Reznor and Atticus Ross project
is my go to for deep focus work.

